# [PhotoSmart 715] Installazione. [Risolto]

## MadMac

Eccomi alle prese con una fotocamera HP. Questo e' il sunto di cosa succede:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> From dmesg
> 
> ....
> ...

 

L'incongruenza e' che viene identificata sia come 715 sia come 720. 

La differenza e' che la 720 supporta usb mass storage device, mentre la 715 invece utilizza PTP (usb).

Dovrebbe quindi essere chiaro che il problema sia nell'errato driver utilizzato.

Le mie domande sono: dove lo trovo il protocollo PTP?.  Nella lista del kernel non lo trovo.  E' forse il supporto per frm Kodak? (USB Kodak DC2xx camera support).

Da che puo' derivare il doppio riconoscimento della fotocamera (715 -720) ?

Ho provato la camera con varie compact flash cards. l'attuale e' da 32mega. Sotto win sono perfettamente leggibili. Filesystem fat.

un usb flash disk funziona correttamente.

il mount lo eseguo con -t vfat. il kernel 2.4.20. gentoo 1.4

Grazie per i suggerimenti.Last edited by MadMac on Wed Sep 17, 2003 12:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cerri

E' molto strano.

Puoi provare a formattare la scheda?

----------

## MyZelF

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le mie domande sono: dove lo trovo il protocollo PTP?.  Nella lista del kernel non lo trovo.

 

Tutto quello che ti serve per collegarti alla fotocamera via PTP è in user space:

```
*  media-gfx/gphoto2

      Latest version available: 2.1.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.1.1-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 267 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gphoto.org/

      Description: free, redistributable digital camera software application

```

utilizzabile da linea di comando o tramite alcuni ottimi frontend come digikam (qt) e gtkam (gtk)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare che stasera non sono l'unico ad avere problemi ad usare il forum.......

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi pare che stasera non sono l'unico ad avere problemi ad usare il forum.......

 

ehm... già... e non c'è modo (per me) di eliminare i post in eccesso...  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Done.

Comunque puo' anche bastare usare il mount, per accedere alle foto.

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Done.

 

'azz... più veloce della luce!  :Smile: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque puo' anche bastare usare il mount, per accedere alle foto.

 

Certo, se effettivamente il modello in questione supporta tanto usb mass storage quanto PTP.

----------

## MadMac

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Done.
> 
> Comunque puo' anche bastare usare il mount, per accedere alle foto.

 

Infatti e' proprio quello che tento di fare, Ma il mount fallisce con l'output postato sopra.

con gtkam e anche da linea di comando con gphoto2, la camera non viene individuata.

Sto rinunciando, provero' ancora domani con una installazione di slackware.

Questo  e' il  tentativo fatto or ora.

```

pc2 root # mount -t vfat /dev/sd/c1b0t0u0p1 /mnt/camera

mount: /dev/sd/c1b0t0u0p1 is not a valid block device

from dmesg all'accensione della camera:

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-1, assigned address 2

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: HP        Model: PhotoSmart 715    Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 31201 512-byte hdwr sectors (16 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

from dmesg al tentativo di mount

SCSI error: host 1 id 0 lun 0 return code = 8000002

        Sense class 7, sense error 0, extended sense 3

SCSI device sda: 31201 512-byte hdwr sectors (16 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

pc2 root # cat /proc/bus/usb/drivers

         usbdevfs

         hub

         hid

         usb-storage

---///  quale drier dovrebbe utilizzare?

pc2 root # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

...

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=03f0 ProdID=4002 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=HP

S:  Product=PhotoSmart 715     <---------------------

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 1 #EPs= 3 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  32 Ivl=2ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 2 #EPs= 3 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  16 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  16 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=3ms

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 3 #EPs= 3 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=   8 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=   8 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=4ms

pc2 root # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:4002 Hewlett-Packard PhotoSmart 720 Camera  <------

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Credo che il mistero sia tutto in questo errato riconoscimento della camera.

A questo link trovo le seguenti indicazioni:

http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html

```

HP PhotoSmart 715    USB IDs = 0x03f0/0x6402

   Media CF            Drivers PTP (usb) - gphoto2/ptp (usb)

   

HP PhotoSmart 720    USB IDs = 0x03f0/0x6702

   Media  MMC/SD      Drivers  = USB Mass Storage - PTP (usb)  - gphoto2/ptp (usb)

```

Ora provo mettere in unusual.dev.h gli stessi parametri sia alla 715 che alla 720.

La 715 usa le CF (compact flash) la 720 no. 

La smart card l'ho formattata sia con la camera che con win xp. nothing.

Quel gphoto2/ptp (usb) non e' per caso qualcosa da compilare ulteriormente oppure fa parte di gphoto2?

Intanto grazie per le risposte. Sono solo 15 giorni che sono passato a linux e quindi nulla e' scontato per me, abbiate pazienza.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## almafer

hai provato con cdrecord --scanbus a verificare la posizione della fotocamera? a me per esempio è sdb1, la tua secondo me dovresti provare a montarla così:

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera

----------

## MadMac

Al bus scsi 0 e' attaccato un sr0 usato da cd-rw.

```

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LG        Model: CD-RW CED-8120B   Rev: 1.03

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 31x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

pc2 root # cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'LG      ' 'CD-RW CED-8120B ' '1.03' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'HP      ' 'PhotoSmart 715  ' '1.00' Removable Disk

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

```

----------

## MadMac

```

pc2 root # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera

mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device

da dmesg

SCSI error: host 1 id 0 lun 0 return code = 8000002

        Sense class 7, sense error 0, extended sense 3

SCSI device sda: 31201 512-byte hdwr sectors (16 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

```

Stesso problema. Quanto meno ho capito che posso anche fare a meno di scrivere tutta la stringazza di prima.

Ho messo gli stessi dati in unusual.dev.h ma a quanto pare li ignora.

tirem innanz.....

----------

## MadMac

Aggiornamento.

Stesso problema con slackware. Quindi sono passato ad osservare la fotocamera.

La fotocamera puo' essere impostata con due diversi parametri:

MSCD - USB IDs = 0x03f0/0x4002

SIDC   - USB IDs = 0x03f0/0x6402

SIDC - Su win la camera viene gestita da un programma proprietario. Su LINUX viene la segnalazione:

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x3f0/0x6402) is not claimed by any active driver.

Con MSDC win vede la camera come disco rimovibile con partizione fat

su LINUX la storia ormai la si conosce.

Con gtkam la fotocamera impostata su MSCD non viene riconosciuta.

Mentre con SIDC gtkam la trova e la gestisce perfettamente.

Quindi il fatto che la fotocamera non possa avere il suo mount ed essere  gestita come disco rimovibile è probabile sia da attribuire alla necessita' di una patch, come di fatto nelle ricerche  effettuate ho visto che altri modelli ed altre marche  lo  necessitano.

provero' ancora per vedere se riesco a trovare la corretta impostazione per montare la camera come disco rimovibile.

Ringrazio tutti per i suggerimenti. Per ora considero superato anche se non risolto completamente il problema.

MadMac.

----------

## cerri

Visto che ti da un problema di filesystem, prova dalla macchinetta a formattare la scheda.

----------

## MadMac

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Visto che ti da un problema di filesystem, prova dalla macchinetta a formattare la scheda.

 

Ho provato a formattare sia dalla camera, sia da windows. Penso che il problema sia comune a molte, se non tutte, le fotocamere che utilizzano il PTP(usb) transfer.

Il problema e' che se imposto il protocollo USB=MSCD viene associato il driver usb_storage che non e' supportato dalla camera. Con questo protocollo la camera viene vista come disco rimovibile.

Mi va bene digikam (gtkam ha una pessima visualizzazione su kde) per scaricare le foto, ma avrei voluto utilizzare le mem card anche per copiarci su altri file. I lettori di card non le scrivono, almeno il modello che ho provato (esistono i read/write memory cards?). 

La differenza tra slackware e gentoo e' che slackware non definisce il modello della camera, ma solo la marca. Comunque associa anche lui il driver usb_storage.

Se ci sono idee in merito sono benvenute.

Grazie.

MadMac.

----------

## cerri

Puoi provare quella memory card in un'altra macchina fotografica?

Il concetto e' che puoi accedere al fs solo se il modulo usb-storage riesce a lavorare correttamente con la tua macchinetta fotografica.

CMQ il tuo problema sembra comune.

----------

## MadMac

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Puoi provare quella memory card in un'altra macchina fotografica?
> 
> Il concetto e' che puoi accedere al fs solo se il modulo usb-storage riesce a lavorare correttamente con la tua macchinetta fotografica.
> 
> CMQ il tuo problema sembra comune.

 

Si e' comune. 

[img:b3cd551edd]http://digilander.libero.it/jurada2003/497a.gif[/img:b3cd551edd]

Una delle memory card la uso abitualmente anche su una nikon coolpix  995 e proprio qualche ora fa ho provato la nikon con quella memoria, sia su gentoo che con slackware e funziona regolarmente.  La nikon usa il protocollo USB Mass storage.

Quindi il problema e' nel protocollo PTP (usb) che non ha un driver corripondente in linux, o almeno, in gentoo come da me installato.

Ho trovato questa nota:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PTP
> 
> PTP, Picture Transfer Protocol, is a standardized protocol mainly developped by Kodak whose goal is to provide a standard way to access digital camera. This protocol has been adopted by the USB consortium to handle Still Image Device class (6). A complete specification of the protocol has been published. See the sourceforge project.
> ...

 

Il protocollo usato dalla connessione usb non e' nemmeno accennato nella documentazione delle camere. Per esempio la nikon coolpix 995 ha solo USB mass storage, altre nikon offrono la scelta tra tre protocolli diversi (PTP, Mass storage, gphoto2). Ma lo devi scoprire maneggiando la camera.

Se vi capita di sapere quale driver usare in gentoo per PTP usb oppure della presenza di un patch fatemi un fischio.... grazie.

MadMac

----------

## MyZelF

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> Se vi capita di sapere quale driver usare in gentoo per PTP usb oppure della presenza di un patch fatemi un fischio.... grazie.
> 
> 

 

C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge: cosa non ti funziona impostando la camera in PTP ed utilizzando digikam?

PTP è un protocollo standard e non dovrebbe darti problemi anche se il tuo modello è nuovo. Lo dico perchè ho acquistato da poco una kodak DX4530, formalmente non ancora supportata da gphoto2, che funziona perfettamente con gentoo come generica "USB PTP Class Camera".

Le uniche "modifiche" necessarie riguardano un file di configurazione di hotplug (/etc/hotplug/usb.usermap per la precisione), come d'altronde viene spiegato nella documentazione di gphoto2.

Se invece ti riferisci all'impossibilità di montarla come disco removibile, questo non ha niente a che vedere con il supporto PTP.

----------

## MadMac

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge: cosa non ti funziona impostando la camera in PTP ed utilizzando digikam? 
> 
> 

 

Con digikam funziona perfettamente se utilizzo sulla camera il protocollo USB SIDC, che e' lo stesso protocollo usato dal programma proprietario HP per la lettura in winxp. E questo e' OK, mi pare di averlo chiarito anche in precedenza e ti ringrazio per il suggerimento datomi. Con PTP impostato sulla camera questa invece NON viene trovata.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PTP è un protocollo standard e non dovrebbe darti problemi anche se il tuo modello è nuovo. Lo dico perchè ho acquistato da poco una kodak DX4530, formalmente non ancora supportata da gphoto2, che funziona perfettamente con gentoo come generica "USB PTP Class Camera". 
> 
> 

 

E qui sono d'accordo con te. Infatti sulla mia camera HP corrisponde alla scelta USB MSCD e con questo settaggio (PTP) viene vista come disco removibile sia da winxp che da gentoo e slackware ma non da gphoto2. Qui nasce il mio problema. 

Gentoo mi assegna il driver USB usb-storage e non un "USB PTP Class Camera come tu affermi avvenire per la tua kodak. Di qui nasce successivamente l'errore di lettura su disco al mio tentativo di mount perche' siamo di fronte a due protocolli diversi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se invece ti riferisci all'impossibilità di montarla come disco removibile, questo non ha niente a che vedere con il supporto PTP.

 

Qui non sono d'accordo. Perche' e' tramite il supporto PTP che la camera viene vista come disco rimovibile dandomi la possibilita' di scrivere sulla card memory, che alla fin fine e' poi quello che vorrei fare. 

Con gphoto2 non ci sono problemi, funziona perfettamente con le modifiche previste dalle istruzioni.

Pero' tu mi hai suggerito la strada giusta, di cui supponevo l'esistenza, che e' quella dell'esistenza di un driver PTP Class Camera.

```

# cat /proc/bus/usb/drivers 

         usbdevfs 

         hub 

         hid 

         usb-storage 

```

Questi sono i drivers usb che trovo installati. Se mi fai la cortesia di provare sul tuo sistema sicuramente dovresti trovare un driver per PTP.

Se si, suppongo tu abbia installato nel kernel i driver USB per la kodak.

Sul mio non sono installati. Non ho provato ad installarli sinora perche' non sufficientemente convinto a ricompilare il kernel per questo.

Scusami se uso imprecisione di termini tecnici, ma sono solo una ventina di giorni che provo linux e sono quindi superficiale per inesperienza. Ancora, alcune camere scelgono automaticamente il protocollo USB da utilizzare. Nella mia HP Photosmart 715 lo swich e' manuale. La Nikon coolpix 995 ne ha 3 di protocolli a scelta auto, la vede come disco se faccio il mount e la vede pure gphoto2 (se non e' mounted).

Grazie.

MadMac

----------

## MyZelF

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> E qui sono d'accordo con te. Infatti sulla mia camera HP corrisponde alla scelta USB MSCD e con questo settaggio (PTP) viene vista come disco removibile sia da winxp che da gentoo e slackware ma non da gphoto2.

 

Come puoi leggere qui MSC (che sta per Mass Storage Controller) non ha niente a che vedere con PTP.

D'altronde anche nel README della libgphoto2 si legge:

```

Then, there are cameras supporting the so-called USB Mass Storage protocol.

This is a protocol that has been published and lets you access any storage

device, be it a camera or a disk connected via USB to your computer. As there

are already drivers for this protocol out there, you don't need an additional

library like libgphoto2. As of now, at least the following cameras

seem to support the USB Mass Storage protocol:

 * Casio QV [2x00,3x00,8000]

 * Fuji FinePix S1 Pro, [1400,2400,4700]Zoom, 1300, 4500

 * HP PhotoSmart 315, 618, 912

[...]

 * Sony DSC-F505(V), DSC-P1, DSC-P5, DSC-P20, DSC-P30, DSC-F707

Again, those cameras *cannot* be accessed through libgphoto2.

Other camera support a protocol called PTP or USB Imaging Devices that has

been developped by Kodak and other. libgphoto2 does not fully support PTP yet

and needs some testing. Here is a short incomplete list of camera that

use this protocol:

>>>>>>>>>> * HP PhotoSmart 318, 612, 715 <<<<<<<<<<<<

 * Kodak DC-4800, DX-3215, DX-3500, DX-3600, DX-3700, DX-3900, MC3 and all the

   camera that use Kodak Easy Share(tm) system.

 * Sony DSC-P5, DSC-F707, DSC-P30, DSC-P50, DSC-S75, DSC-S85, MVC-CD300

   (all need user configuration of the camera)

```

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo mi assegna il driver USB usb-storage e non un "USB PTP Class Camera come tu affermi avvenire per la tua kodak.

 

Per far vedere la mia kodak non ho toccato il kernel, ma semplicemente seguito la documentazione di gphoto2, in particolare per quanto riguarda la configurazione di hotplug. In questo modo gphoto2 ed i vari frontend possono accedere alla camera come ad un generico device PTP.

Anche dai tuoi precedenti post mi sembra evidente che per la tua HP:

MSDC = USB MASS STORAGE = driver in kernel space

SIDC = PTP = driver in user space

Invece per quanto riguarda i problemi a montarla sotto linux in modalità MSDC la risposta potrebbe essere questa: 

```
The camera is recognized when switched to mass-storage protocol. However the card responds with bogus seek-messages on access to the vfat-type storage. This is handled by declaring an UNUSUAL_DEV to the linux usb driver. Until the patch is included in the mainstream linux usb kernel, be sure to add it to unusual_dev.h and recompile:                                                                 

UNUSUAL_DEV( 0x03f0, 0x4002, 0x0100, 0x0100, "HP", "Photosmart 715", US_SC_SCSI, US_PR_BULK, NULL, US_FL_START_STOP ),
```

tratta da qui.

Tuttavia questo post ha più di un anno e mi sembra strano che non sia ancora stato risolto il problema. Che versione del kernel stai utilizzando?

----------

## MadMac

Ti ringrazio perche' mi stai aiutando molto a capire qualcosa di questa storia.

Inizio dal fondo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tuttavia questo post ha più di un anno e mi sembra strano che non sia ancora stato risolto il problema. Che versione del kernel stai utilizzando?

 

gentoo 1.4 con il kernel 2.4.20 contenuto nella distro scaricata dal sito gentoo.

Avevo trovato una configurazione da aggiungere a unusual_dev.h

uguale a quella che mi segnali:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /* camera hp 715 (as hp 720) by madmac */
> 
> UNUSUAL_DEV( 0x03f0, 0x4002, 0x0100, 0x0100,
> ...

 

Infatti e' proprio questo il problema, come descritto nell'ultimo tuo riferimento. Non mi e' chiaro pero' cosa si intende con:

Until the patch is included in the mainstream linux usb kernel, be sure to add it to unusual_dev.h and recompile: 

Ricompilare cosa? Il kernel? 

Questo che segue e' la compatibilita' dichiarata da gphoto2:

```

HP PhotoSmart 715    0x03f0/0x6402   CF    

PTP (usb)

gphoto2/ptp (usb) 

```

A seconda di come imposto la camera trovo:

MSDC = USB MASS STORAGE = driver in kernel space

0x03f0/0x4002	<--- codice rilevato dal kernel

in queste condizioni gphoto2 non la riconosce. La camera e' vista dal kernek come disco rimovibile che richiede usb-storage.

SIDC = PTP = driver in user space 

0x03f0/0x6402   <--- codice rilevato dal kernel

Cosi' viene pienamente gestita da gphoto2 senza alcuna modifica da eseguire. La camera e' vista dal kernel come oggetto su USB senza un driver richiesto.

Avevo associato erroneamente le due opzioni presenti nella fotocamera con le due opzioni presentate da gphoto2 nella sua lista di compatibilita'.

Bene, la luce aumenta. 

La patch in unusual_dev.h per la 715 gia' esiste. se puoi farmi sapere cosa devo ricompilare, lo faccio e vediamo che succede.  

A proposito, avevo gia' eseguito tutta la procedura che mi segnali per la configurazione di hotplug, ma senza risultato. Ma tu  il supporto USB per Kodak lo trovi come modulo compilato nel kernel oppure no?

Grazie veramente per l'aiuto. Sei illuminante, ed io molto al buio.

MadMac

----------

## MyZelF

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricompilare cosa? Il kernel?
> 
> 

 

Sì, prova a ricompilare il kernel dopo avere aggiunto:

```

UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x03f0, 0x4002, 0x0100, 0x0100,

                "HP",

                "Photosmart 715",

                US_SC_SCSI, US_PR_BULK, NULL,

                US_FL_START_STOP ),

```

a drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A seconda di come imposto la camera trovo:
> 
> 0x03f0/0x4002	<--- codice rilevato dal kernel
> ...

 

Sì, ed è giusto che sia così. Il primo id è relativo al produttore della periferica (HP) il secondo indica il tipo di periferica (che cambia a seconda del protocollo utilizzato).

Infatti in /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap dovresti avere

```

# HP PhotoSmart 715 (PTP mode)

usbcam               0x0003      0x03f0   0x6402    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

```

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito, avevo gia' eseguito tutta la procedura che mi segnali per la configurazione di hotplug, ma senza risultato. Ma tu  il supporto USB per Kodak lo trovi come modulo compilato nel kernel oppure no?
> 
> 

 

Non c'è alcun supporto USB-kodak o USB-HP nel kernel (per quanto riguarda il PTP). E' sufficiente che il kernel sia compilato con il supporto generico per l'USB (dovresti consultare la documentazione di hotplug per verificare di preciso di cosa ha bisogno), il resto lo fanno hotplug (che sostanzialmente imposta correttamente i permessi sul device) e gphoto2 (che si interfaccia alla camera tramite PTP o altri protocolli proprietari).

Viceversa per il supporto MSC il kernel deve riconoscere almeno l'id della periferica da montare come disco rimovibile... per cui incrocia le dita e verifica se la patch trovata fa al caso tuo.

----------

## MyZelF

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricompilare cosa? Il kernel?
> 
> 

 

Sì, prova a ricompilare il kernel dopo avere aggiunto:

```

UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x03f0, 0x4002, 0x0100, 0x0100,

                "HP",

                "Photosmart 715",

                US_SC_SCSI, US_PR_BULK, NULL,

                US_FL_START_STOP ),

```

a drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A seconda di come imposto la camera trovo:
> 
> 0x03f0/0x4002	<--- codice rilevato dal kernel
> ...

 

Sì, ed è giusto che sia così. Il primo id è relativo al produttore della periferica (HP) il secondo indica il tipo di periferica (che cambia a seconda del protocollo utilizzato).

Infatti in /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap dovresti avere

```

# HP PhotoSmart 715 (PTP mode)

usbcam               0x0003      0x03f0   0x6402    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

```

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito, avevo gia' eseguito tutta la procedura che mi segnali per la configurazione di hotplug, ma senza risultato. Ma tu  il supporto USB per Kodak lo trovi come modulo compilato nel kernel oppure no?
> 
> 

 

Non c'è alcun supporto USB-kodak o USB-HP nel kernel (per quanto riguarda il PTP). E' sufficiente che il kernel sia compilato con il supporto generico per l'USB (dovresti consultare la documentazione di hotplug per verificare di preciso di cosa ha bisogno), il resto lo fanno hotplug (che sostanzialmente imposta correttamente i permessi sul device) e gphoto2 (che si interfaccia alla camera tramite PTP o altri protocolli proprietari).

Viceversa per il supporto MSC il kernel deve riconoscere almeno l'id della periferica da montare come disco rimovibile... per cui incrocia le dita e verifica se la patch trovata fa al caso tuo.

----------

## MadMac

Thanx.

Quindi:

1) La patch in unusual_dev.h l'avevo messa corretta, ma non avevo ricompilato il kernel.

2) Riprovo a gestire /etc/hotplug/usb/usbcam che avevo tolto. A parte il fatto che non serviva, nel senso se lancio l'interfaccia di gphoto2 poi la camera la trova da solo, ma tant'e' ci riprovo anche per mio know-how.

Penso di usare il file usbcam.X11-application che pero' mi fa una serie di richieste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Note that for this script to work, you'll need all of the following:
> 
> # a) a line in the file /etc/hotplug/usermap that corresponds to the
> ...

 

Credo che hotplug package sia presente:

```

pc2 root # emerge -s hotplug

Searching...

[ Results for search key : hotplug ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  sys-apps/hotplug

      Latest version available: 20030501-r2

      Latest version installed: 20030501-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 44 kB

      Homepage:    http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net

      Description: USB and PCI hotplug scripts

```

Quindi procedo, ricompilo il kernel e purtroppo anche alsa-driver.

Ti faro' sapere il risultato.

Grazie sincero per la tua gentile collaborazione.

Ciao

----------

## MadMac

MyZelF sei un grande..... tutto bene.

Riepilogo per i posteri:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Camera: HP -Photosmart 715.
> 
> Protocolli USB  selezionabili dal menu della camera:
> ...

 

Funzionamento a parte, e' stato per me un ottimo on-the-job training.

Ancora grazie per il tempo che mi hai dedicato.

MadMac.

----------

## cerri

Cioe' avete patchato il kernel e ora funziona?

Se si, direi che e' OBBLIGATORIO aprire un bug report e modificare il kernel!  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Cioe' avete patchato il kernel e ora funziona?
> 
> Se si, direi che e' OBBLIGATORIO aprire un bug report e modificare il kernel! 

 

La patch è saltata fuori dopo un po' di googling da un vecchio post in una ml... mi sembra strano non sia già stata proposta per essere inserita nel kernel tree ufficiale...

----------

## MyZelF

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 2) Riprovo a gestire /etc/hotplug/usb/usbcam che avevo tolto. A parte il fatto che non serviva, nel senso se lancio l'interfaccia di gphoto2 poi la camera la trova da solo, ma tant'e' ci riprovo anche per mio know-how.
> 
> 

 

Probabilmente gphoto2 ti vede la camera solo se lo lanci da root, ed in effetti hotplug in questo caso serve proprio a cambiare i permessi sul device e ad usare i vari frontend di gphoto2 da utente "normale" (quindi hotplug ti serve solo per il PTP).

Controlla di avere hotplug attivo prima di connettere la camera:

```

# /etc/init.d/hotplug status

```

se non è attivo:

```

# /etc/init.d/hotplug start

```

ed eventualmente caricalo automaticamente al boot:

```

# rc-update add hotplug default

```

 *MadMac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ancora grazie per il tempo che mi hai dedicato.
> 
> 

 

Prego...   :Wink: 

----------

